# Free Outfits for Bear Cub (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Little thank you to everyone kind enough to purchase Bear Cub, who is my favourite bear. I've put together a package of outfits for this little bear.

These include: Panties (with tail hatch); Vest; Sleep-suit (Onesie); Dungarees; Dress; Hooded wrap or towel and of course its very own mini Bear Cuddly Blanket.

I've published this pattern on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/outfits-for-bear-cub 
as a free download. I hope you enjoy it  Please note this pattern is for Bear Cub outfits only, not Bear Cub. Bear Cub is sold separately.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Your generosity is outstanding Pat. You must run on such a short amount of sleep to continue with all your achievements......applause-applause to you.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. You are an Angel.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! I've enjoy designing clothes for a change Grammax8, its been a nice relaxing break


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So cute! I love dressed animals...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such a sweet set, Pat! Your little bear cubs will be well dressed!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much!! What a wonderful gift.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your generosity is only surpassed by the beautiful patterns you design!! What a lovely lady you are to give these to your many bear fans!!!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the offer of clothes to dress my bear cubs in! They are simply the sweetest of sweets. Now not only will we be able to make our darling little bear cubs, but we will have clothes for them too. Such a very generous offer you have made to every. Thank you from the bottom of my heart to the top of my heart. I hope everyone takes advantage of these little outfits and that precious little blankie comfort bear too.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone and believe me you are all very welcome. Without the support of all KP'ers I would never have had the nerve to publish any of my designs. I hope you enjoy creating them and dressing up your Bear Cubs as much as I have had designing them


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love the outfits!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat thank you so very much, the little outfits are gorgeous..You are such a kind and thoughtful person.M x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Where do I start? Bless you Pat for your kindness. My life is a lot more fulfilled since I met you and your furry friends.x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Start with a pair of panties lol! Hugs angel xx


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

Love these outfits! I intend to purchase the Bear cub pattern when I get paid next! You are so talented!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank your Cindy. Looking at your avatar I see you are a skilled bear artist, your bear is lovely


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

I can see all those knitted bear cubs with a wardrobe full of clothes .
Great job Pat xxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Rita


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you. I need to get busy with my patterns and now the outfits.
My grandson(4years) still loves his huggable bear. He can't go to bed without him. He visited us in the winter, his first time with snow so he named his new bear Frozen. He was 3 at the time and still loves his black soft bear. Thanks for all the patterns.


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank your Cindy. Looking at your avatar I see you are a skilled bear artist, your bear is lovely


Thankyou Pat. I wish I had the wonderful talent of being able to design lovely patterns like you and many others. Thankyou for sharing your wonderful talent of your many designs with us. I especially love knitting bears. X


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh thank you. That was so special of you to share.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So, cute! Pat, you are so generous and I appreciate all your patterns and this is a great addition. Too cute! Thank you!!! ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you. I need to get busy with my patterns and now the outfits.
> My grandson(4years) still loves his huggable bear. He can't go to bed without him. He visited us in the winter, his first time with snow so he named his new bear Frozen. He was 3 at the time and still loves his black soft bear. Thanks for all the patterns.


Aww bless him. Mind, Rowan still takes his white bear to bed with him every night


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for these they are lovely


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Pat..you are a doll....always thinking of others. Now go sit down enjoy your grandson and relax..!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

You are so generous to share your patterns. Shows your desire to share your love of knitting. Thank you!!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Pat, you are so generous and kind to pass along these adorable outfits for bear cub. One is cuter than the other, I can't decide which I like best. Thanks again for posting the link to get them. We are so fortunate that you share your patterns with us. Thanks again.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you Pat, I am just about to start on the little bear cubs and now will be able to dress them too&#128077;


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for you generosity, Pat. You are an incredibly talented woman with such a big, giving heart!! You have quite a following of "bear addicts" and have encouraged and helped so many of us who were afraid of tackling knitted toys and using eyelash yarn at that, become successful bear makers! Now if you would just include more TIME in your patterns, maybe we could all get caught up before you hit us with a new design! LOL Love them all!!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you SOOOOO much! Many gigantic bear hugs to you! 
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Surely Pat, you can see how much everybody loves you for your beautifully kind and generous spirit. You are a treasure and we all want to share you. x


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much Pat ! I have been waiting anxiously for these nice you previewed the mini teddy blankie here a few days ago.
You are very kind !


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Pat, you truly are a talented lady.


Gypsycream said:


> lol! I've enjoy designing clothes for a change Grammax8, its been a nice relaxing break


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I just purchased the cuddly bear and am wondering if these will fit it? So kind of you to offer the patterns for the bears clothes. The lucky recipients will delight in having clothes for them.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> I just purchased the cuddly bear and am wondering if these will fit it? So kind of you to offer the patterns for the bears clothes. The lucky recipients will delight in having clothes for them.


Thank you for purchasing Cuddly Bear angel. I don't think these will fit him though. But if you download the Baby Bear freebies and knit them in Worsted rather than double knit on a size bigger needle I'm thinking they will fit.

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/clothes-for-baby-bear/18087

When I've a minute I'll do some just for Cuddly Bear


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments. Its all down to all of you for the constant support you know


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, I will definately try that. I just may have to purchase the bear cubs pattern too! :roll:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

This is so nice of you. You are one in a million. Thank you.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Pat, thank you so very much for sharing these lovely outfits you have once again created! Just adorable. Can't wait to get this little bear's pattern too!


----------



## Lynda T (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks to you Pat, I have been making the cuddly bears to sell for Cancer Reaearch Uk to give something back for what they are doing for me. So far I have raised nearly £300 with your help, thank you again Pat x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That's an amazing amount of money to raise Lynda, well done you!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

So sweet, Pat. Thanks so much.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Amen! To that!


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of the patterns you have designed!! I have gotten many compliments on things I make with your patterns.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Speechless as usual. Your generosity and talent is second to none!

Bear cub has to now go on the menu for knitting soon, little puppy needs another friend.

Xrays and ultrasound tomorrow to see what the damage is to my shoulder. Hope it's not knitting related but I've had to give it up and rest. What a pain, so much to do. He's earmarked me for cortisone injections whilst under the scan if necessary. As long as I can knit again soon, have a great nephew coming in London in a few months.

Thanks for these little patterns, they truly are adorable. I noticed that you have expanded your buddy range too, was surprised to see a lamb and monkey. Goodness knows how I missed them. Well done as usual!!!!!

Love and hugs to you, Luke and DH.

Leanna x x x x x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

leannab said:


> Speechless as usual. Your generosity and talent is second to none!
> 
> Bear cub has to now go on the menu for knitting soon, little puppy needs another friend.
> 
> ...


Bles Leanna, I hadn't heard you'd damaged your shoulder, I've done that before and it was so painful, I couldn't even lie down, had to sleep in my chair for a fortnight. Hopefully you'll have some good news soon and you'll soon be well again.

Lovely news about your expected great nephew, shame he'll be so far away.

Gentle hugs and love to all XXX


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Bles Leanna, I hadn't heard you'd damaged your shoulder, I've done that before and it was so painful, I couldn't even lie down, had to sleep in my chair for a fortnight. Hopefully you'll have some good news soon and you'll soon be well again.
> 
> Lovely news about your expected great nephew, shame he'll be so far away.
> 
> Gentle hugs and love to all XXX


Oh while I think of it, you must be enjoying the cricket, I guess you didn't want to mention it. It's ok we're hopeless and don't deserve to win. Enjoy!!!

What did you do to your shoulder, was it knitting related? What treatment did you use/get? Can't sleep on that side, it's wicked. Oh well.

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

leannab said:


> Oh while I think of it, you must be enjoying the cricket, I guess you didn't want to mention it. It's ok we're hopeless and don't deserve to win. Enjoy!!!
> 
> What did you do to your shoulder, was it knitting related? What treatment did you use/get? Can't sleep on that side, it's wicked. Oh well.
> 
> Leanna x


Well now you mention the cricket lol! good isn't it??? Makes a nice change for us to beat the Aussies 

My doctor didn't offer my any treatment but he did say to try and keep moving it even if it was only a little or it would freeze up completely. Can't remember how I did it, but I couldn't knit for a month or so. I do feel your pain angel.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thank u!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thank u!


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

Pat, thank you so much for your generosity. I have loved knitting up your other bear clothes. I got away from critter making for a few weeks and just came back to knit up your bear cub, and there were the clothes. I like knitting the clothes as much as the bears. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Your bears are always beautiful Ellen so it surprises me that you prefer the outfits to the bears lol! Hope you enjoy these, there are lots to choose from.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Pat, for the wonderful patterns. You are an amazing lady.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Bet lots of children love youxx


----------

